# The Most Beautiful Males you have seen in Manga



## ArtieBoy (Oct 11, 2009)

ill start this thread off with the one and only 



This is a pretty strange thread for a male to make come to think of it


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 11, 2009)

itachi-kun


----------



## p-lou (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## MrCinos (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## eunique (Oct 11, 2009)

KHR Boys no contest


----------



## Aldric (Oct 11, 2009)

No on e is more bueatiful than   if u disagree ur just jelous


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya from Hitman Reborn .


----------



## migukuni (Oct 11, 2009)

Any guy from KHR most likely

gokudera, tsuna, futa, basil, yama, hibari, even 15yo lambo

so many damn... KHR boys wins this


----------



## Pitou (Oct 11, 2009)

Its lune from ultimo hes the one wearing  glasses^^
a picture is in my signature


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 11, 2009)

Sasuke-sama.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 11, 2009)

Kakihara from Ichi the Killer.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 11, 2009)

Pitou said:


> Its lune from ultimo hes the one wearing  glasses^^
> a picture is in my signature



lol isn't he a woman or at least a woman in his past life?...latest Ultimo chapter was twisted xD


and for the thread my vote goes to.... Kurita! even the bishies acknowledge that!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 11, 2009)

Any guy from KHR takes this 

But, I'll be biased and say Belphegor


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 11, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Any guy from KHR takes this
> 
> But, I'll be biased and say Belphegor



He is indeed a pretty man.


----------



## Munken (Oct 11, 2009)

The one and only


----------



## Fran (Oct 11, 2009)

Atom. Shota 

Edit: Johan. JOHAAAAAN


----------



## emROARS (Oct 11, 2009)

All the guys on KHR.


----------



## Diarrhea (Oct 11, 2009)

There is no such thing as 'beautiful males'. 


Mattaru said:


> Atom. Shota
> 
> Edit: Johan. JOHAAAAAN



Shota? Where?


----------



## zuul (Oct 11, 2009)

The blonde vampire from Gantz is extremelly hot.

Itachi as well. 

Tsuna is hot ? :S
He's shota looking. 

OP I really dislike Berserk character design (it's still a good manga though) so I don't fancy Griffin's appearence at all.


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 11, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> He is indeed a pretty man.



He's pretty 10 years later, too 



But not as pretty.

@Zuul: I don't particularly find Tsuna hot at all.


----------



## Mandy (Oct 11, 2009)

Tsuna is more cute than hot. 

But yeah, pretty much all the KHR guys get my vote on this too.


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 11, 2009)

Belphegor is a prince
Princes are good looking
Therefore he is beautiful 

Well, I find him the most attractive in KHR, anyway


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

zuul said:


> Tsuna is hot ? :S
> He's shota looking.



Your point? 

Tsuna does look hot when in Dying Will, his eyes are


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 11, 2009)

Haruhi Fujioka

/thread


*Spoiler*: __ 





oh wait...she's a trap


----------



## Aldric (Oct 11, 2009)

This is a thread for House of Uzumaki floor 2

That being said I'd totally fuck Lars from Bastard!!

No homo

But sometimes you gotta recognize


----------



## The Imp (Oct 11, 2009)

Aldric said:


> This is a thread for House of Uzumaki floor 2
> 
> That being said I'd totally fuck Lars from Bastard!!
> 
> ...



I've only read the first 12 volumes but isn't Lars a little dragon?


----------



## Aldric (Oct 11, 2009)

Are you implying I'm a furry


----------



## zuul (Oct 11, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Your point?
> 
> Tsuna does look hot when in Dying Will, his eyes are


Having little boys as fap material is illegal. Am I wrong ?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Haruhi Fujioka
> 
> /thread
> 
> ...




      .

Zuul@ Tsuna is 14


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 11, 2009)

All of the guys in Ouran High School Host Club are megaz beautiful.

But not as beautiful as everyone in KHR. It can't be beat for beautiful men.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

Indeed Alex .


----------



## piccun? (Oct 11, 2009)

The title is incorrect. This should be renamed "the most beautiful males that look like a girl" :3


----------



## zuul (Oct 11, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> .
> 
> Zuul@ Tsuna is 14



It's illegal where I live. 

15 is the limit but it's still way too young.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

I see . He should be 15 by now in the manga but... Hibari for me thank you .


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 11, 2009)

Belphegor kthanks  <3


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

Ohoho Alex our Fangirlism is awesome


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, Amano Akira just draws amazingly perfect looking characters


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

We should team up. The BelHiba Fangirl Team


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 11, 2009)

Of course 

Moar beautifulness



He really is pretty for a guy


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 11, 2009)

Awow
Awow

:3


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 11, 2009)

^ I lol'd        .


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 11, 2009)

He's really pretty.

Thats the funny thing


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 11, 2009)

Now that I think about it, it's REALLY funny if you don't know the plot. XDDD


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 11, 2009)

Well I wasn't expecting a lady man with elf ears to jump out at me so yes, it was quite hilarious 

Short summary so I can understand why he's so beautiful?


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 11, 2009)

Who is? Gui (the guy who's on the cover)?
Anyway, I'm way too much of a lazyass to write/type/sadkjasjkdjfaks it myself, so I'll just copy it from a wiki. :3

_1/2 Prince is about Feng Lan, a wistful, yet cheery, 19 year-old girl who shares the same interest as her 19 year-old twin brother, Feng Yang Ming, to play virtual reality games. After being challenged by her brother, she is determined to become a male warrior in Second Life and prove her gaming skills to her brother without using "female benefits" in game. While trying to get the upper hand on leveling Feng Lan logs into Second Life too early and ends up being the first player ever to log on. As a reward for this, the Second Life superiors grant her wish to change her gender, an otherwise impossible request. Thus begins her adventures as an elf who is too stunning for the girl population to leave alone._

Feng Lan (playing as Prince) is the person in the second panel on the first page/link.

_After her brother declares that she can never make it as a guy in the game world where girls are given special treatment (HP boost, free equipment from other players, easier to level up), Feng Lan starts playing Second Life, a new virtual reality game. Being literally the first person to log onto the new game, she is given the option to make her character male (normally sex-changes in-game are forbidden). This character is named Prince, a warrior class, and wields a rather unique black sword. Being 30% better looking than her real life self she makes for a really attractive pretty boy, and grabs the attention of every female in-game._

Guiliastes/Gui is the guy who is on the cover page and I guess the guy that you said that's pretty [YUSSSHHH] . He's actually a teacher at Feng Lan's university. He acts like he's a homo around Prince, but later Gui figures out that he actually likes him. He doesn't know that Prince is Feng Lan, though. He's hot in "real life", too. XD
[needs to find liiiiink~] Gui's real name is Ming Ju Wen.

sourceeeeee:
short sainaru


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

Hibari is prettier .


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 11, 2009)

*looks up*
Ohh my


----------



## SQHatake (Oct 11, 2009)

Predictable hehe


----------



## Totitos (Oct 11, 2009)

Aldric said:


> This is a thread for House of Uzumaki floor 2
> 
> That being said I'd totally fuck Lars from Bastard!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Aldric (Oct 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 












Ok that post was gay

IM OUT

OF THE THREAD I MEAN NOT THE CLOSET


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 11, 2009)

For the people (for lack of a better term) posting Sasuke

I don't think any sensible openly gay man would find him attractive

He bleeds from his eyes, he's pasty pale, and those eyes would be a turn-off probably 

Plus he probably has shitloads of STDs from his various misadventures


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 11, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> For the people *(for lack of a better term)* posting Sasuke
> 
> I don't think any sensible openly gay man would find him attractive
> 
> ...



Sasutards? Insane fangirls?  
I'm not one of 'em.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 11, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Belphegor kthanks  <3


I'd take Gokudera over him anyday 




Crimson Dragoon said:


> For the people (for lack of a better term) posting Sasuke
> 
> I don't think any sensible openly gay man would find him attractive
> 
> ...



Cock envy.

Now shh.


----------



## Yōkai (Oct 11, 2009)

Obviously Kisame 



zuul said:


> It's illegal where I live.
> 
> 15 is the limit but it's still way too young.


lol caring about age of consent, and in manga on top of that

i pity you ppl. PITY YOOU


----------



## Maris (Oct 11, 2009)

Guys from Saint Seiya and Angel Sanctuary perhaps


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 11, 2009)

oh Near!!1!


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 11, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Cock envy.
> 
> Now shh.



Sasuke's no manlier than a pair of assless chaps in San Francisco. 

Now shh.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 11, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Sasuke's no manlier than a pair of assless chaps in San Francisco.
> 
> Now shh.



but .....he would look good in them.


----------



## Sin (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Quincy James (Oct 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 











This man


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 12, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I'd take Gokudera over him anyday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO i was gonna post that too but i chose not to 

Vinland saga


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 12, 2009)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> I'd take Gokudera over him anyday
> 
> 
> .



Gokudera is hot
but not as hot as Bel, I refuse to believe it 



Plus he's adorable<3


----------



## J (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, this thread is just so


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 12, 2009)

omaeda ftw


----------



## Marmite. (Oct 12, 2009)

Bubi said:


> omaeda ftw


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 12, 2009)

How did any of you forget


----------



## Quelsatron (Oct 13, 2009)

Since when did beautiful=looking like a little girl


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 13, 2009)

I think Rens beautiful =)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah you're right 

*Spoiler*: __ 



culhorne with the sailor moon's resurrection is the coolest


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry but it's Haku that takes this one even demon Zabuza said how beautiful and smart he was


----------



## migukuni (Oct 13, 2009)

Any from the KHR boys, definitely :ho


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 13, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Since when did beautiful=looking like a little girl



Guys arent considered beautiful. (atleast were im from) 

i never once heard a girl call a guy beautiful. so most of the characters you see me post ARE gonna look like girls


----------



## Mai (Oct 13, 2009)

Prince Hata.


----------



## Quelsatron (Oct 13, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> Guys arent considered beautiful. (atleast were im from)
> 
> i never once heard a girl call a guy beautiful. so most of the characters you see me post ARE gonna look like girls




Dio Brando up in this friend


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 13, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Dio Brando up in this friend


What are you talking about?  He TOTALLY looks like a girl


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 13, 2009)

Aldric said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No homo, Mr. Fruitypants


----------



## eunique (Oct 15, 2009)

aside from the KHR boys

Tokiya Mikagami from flame of Recca
and this guy definitely, yes he's a guy:


----------



## Toproq (Oct 15, 2009)

Sasuke wins hands down. Nobody compares to him


----------



## Muk (Oct 15, 2009)

Toproq said:


> Sasuke wins hands down. Nobody compares to him


the uchiha have trolled into this thread

besides Gutts takes it all the way


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2009)

Ed from FMA <3 

I'm more of a video game chara's or furries person but I luff him


----------



## Toproq (Oct 15, 2009)

Muk said:


> the uchiha have trolled into this thread
> 
> besides Gutts takes it all the way



Uhhh yeah. Thats why Sasuke is constantly voted as one of the most popular characters and most of the Naruto fanfiction is about him.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 15, 2009)

Toproq said:


> Uhhh yeah. Thats why Sasuke is constantly voted as one of the most popular characters and most of the Naruto fanfiction is about him.



Because it is *Naruto* fanfiction and *Naruto* popularity polls...

-snip-


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 15, 2009)

Toproq said:


> Uhhh yeah. Thats why Sasuke is constantly voted as one of the most popular characters and most of the Naruto fanfiction is about him.



Databook 3 had Naruto over 9000(pun not intended) votes above Sasuke and Naruto edges him out in terms of fanfiction. Nice try though.


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Gain (Oct 15, 2009)

Oyaji is the most beautiful man I have ever seen

period


----------



## blue berry (Oct 16, 2009)

sebastain from kuroshitsuji


----------

